# [Q] Huawei Ascend G700



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 20, 2013)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## gulfar (Aug 29, 2013)

chamaruco said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017

Click to collapse




Hi @chamaruco I've seen you've installed Italian, all submenus are in Italian and there are some parts that are in English?
Thanks


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 29, 2013)

gulfar said:


> Hi @chamaruco I've seen you've installed Italian, all submenus are in Italian and there are some parts that are in English?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Is italian because i've used more locale to change it. And yes all menus are italian
If you need you can choose other languages


----------



## Jajku (Aug 29, 2013)

I get rooted ,GApps installed and Localed.

But connection is not stable ,its changing off-edge-hspa-hspa+ and i dont change place ,not mowing enywhere ,when connection totally lost i must mowe phone about 1-2 meters up down and then its taking connection , at my home.

I try update 3G connection to changing MT6589_modem_v7_08.05.2013  update ,phone dont lost connection enymore but only Edge speed is maximum now.

My Baseband version WR8.W12.46.P6.2013/07/24 16:20 what modem update is righ to me?


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 29, 2013)

Jajku said:


> I get rooted ,GApps installed and Localed.
> 
> But connection is not stable ,its changing off-edge-hspa-hspa+ and i dont change place ,not mowing enywhere ,when connection totally lost i must mowe phone about 1-2 meters up down and then its taking connection , at my home.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Stopstopstop
Which rom have you flashed?. You don't need any modem Patch

Follow my guide e don't forget a wipe data cache before start


----------



## Jajku (Aug 29, 2013)

chamaruco said:


> Stopstopstop
> Which rom have you flashed?. You don't need any modem Patch
> 
> Follow my guide e don't forget a wipe data cache before start

Click to collapse



This rom V100R001CHNC00B130

Just checkin your Chinese link for version 131 if include better modem update?


----------



## Jajku (Aug 30, 2013)

Jajku said:


> This rom V100R001CHNC00B130
> 
> Just checkin your Chinese link for version 131 if include better modem update?

Click to collapse



Ok i understood that modem.img part.

But how i can istall new rom 131 version?

Offical recovery back and then?

Edit.Yes i install 131 v. as local update and Radio updated back to HSPA.


----------



## norman.cricket23 (Aug 30, 2013)

*is it italian*



Jajku said:


> Hi,my first post here.
> 
> I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




hi, is it in italian?


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 30, 2013)

norman.cricket23 said:


> hi, is it in italian?

Click to collapse



What? 
The phone is multilanguage using morelocale


----------



## Jajku (Aug 31, 2013)

norman.cricket23 said:


> hi, is it in italian?

Click to collapse



Morelocale2 and you get any language ,use custom setting if not find your language must be rooted.

Run it 2 times if not set first time.


----------



## Jajku (Aug 31, 2013)

Where i can get radio firmware?

I try solve bad network connection broblem.

Mine is Radio=Moly.wr8.w1248.md.wg.mp.v5.f1.p55.2013/07/24 20:12


----------



## chamaruco (Aug 31, 2013)

Jajku said:


> Where i can get radio firmware?
> 
> I try solve bad network connection broblem.
> 
> Mine is Radio=Moly.wr8.w1248.md.wg.mp.v5.f1.p55.2013/07/24 20:12

Click to collapse



no solution after reflashing a new rom?


----------



## Jajku (Sep 1, 2013)

chamaruco said:


> no solution after reflashing a new rom?

Click to collapse



After new rom its 10-15% better , but actually can be better , still sometimes goes offline.

And this tab is missing my  APN settings , MMS Protocol , but its not put net offline randomly?


----------



## pirvu_daniel (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello. Can you anybody tell me where I find the official or a good ROM for this phone? Thanks in advance and best regards.


----------



## pirvu_daniel (Oct 25, 2013)

I bought this phone from China and don't boot. Also the phone isn't seen by the calculator so I can' t use Odin to flash it.
How I can flash the phone with the ROM?


----------



## ulvergr (Oct 26, 2013)

Amy suggustion about Rom? 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI G700-U00 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jajku (Nov 1, 2013)

pirvu_daniel said:


> I bought this phone from China and don't boot. Also the phone isn't seen by the calculator so I can' t use Odin to flash it.
> How I can flash the phone with the ROM?

Click to collapse



Offical ROM  English/Chinese    http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm

Unoffical ROM/ROMS  http://www.needrom.com/ also guide if phone wont boot.


----------



## hafeezluqman (Nov 24, 2013)

I am going to buy G700. Is it good ? Is there any problems ? Please help.

Sent from my A89 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ulvergr (Nov 24, 2013)

Take it, the Phone is great

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI G700-U00 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## hafeezluqman (Nov 25, 2013)

What is the antutu score you got ? I heard its MT6589 quad core processor is slower than other MT6589 processors.

Sent from my Micromax A89 using xda app-developers app


----------



## co0led (Dec 10, 2013)

hafeezluqman said:


> What is the antutu score you got ? I heard its MT6589 quad core processor is slower than other MT6589 processors.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A89 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i got mine a few days ago and it scores 13766 on Antutu

Huawei G700-u20


----------



## cluttered_butter (Dec 16, 2013)

I didnt find enough support for this handset on XDA and that's the only thing that worries me. I do like the specs on this phone. However, if there are no custom ROM's out there for it, then it becomes a less likable phone for me.


----------



## ulvergr (Dec 25, 2013)

cluttered_butter said:


> I didnt find enough support for this handset on XDA and that's the only thing that worries me. I do like the specs on this phone. However, if there are no custom ROM's out there for it, then it becomes a less likable phone for me.

Click to collapse



Check at Needrom... 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI G700-U00 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jajku (Dec 26, 2013)

I get 13600 Antutu score.

1.Phone specs/support (also USB-OTG support, not in specs)  http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/Products/SmartPhones/huawei-ascend-G700.php
  Manuals   http://consumer.huawei.com/en/search/index.htm?keywords=g700

2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

3.HiSuite PC-Phone software   http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

4.Huaweis own market in PC sreen   http://app.vmall.com/

5.Custom ROM   http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## co0led (Dec 29, 2013)

Jajku said:


> I get 13600 Antutu score.
> 
> 1.Phone specs/support (also USB-OTG support, not in specs)  http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/Products/SmartPhones/huawei-ascend-G700.php
> Manuals   http://consumer.huawei.com/en/search/index.htm?keywords=g700
> ...

Click to collapse



wait... it has usb otg??? i couldnt put it to work on mine..  do u have to root it first?? i didnt root mine yet...


----------



## habunath (Jan 2, 2014)

it doesnt have OTG.


----------



## jonze799 (Jan 2, 2014)

Where i can find custom rom or kernel my g700-U20 phone? i need to oc?


----------



## Jajku (Jan 3, 2014)

jonze799 said:


> Where i can find custom rom or kernel my g700-U20 phone? i need to oc?

Click to collapse



.Custom ROM    http://www.needrom.com/phone-roms/huawei/serial-g/g700/

http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html


----------



## Jajku (Jan 3, 2014)

habunath said:


> it doesnt have OTG.

Click to collapse




Better specs here   http://www.smartphonezero.com/huawei-ascend-g700-u00-specs/


The connectivity featurs supported by the phone are HSDPA, HSUPA, DLNA, Wi-Fi 802.11b/g/n, Wi-Fi hotspot, Bluetooth with A2DP, microUSB 2.0, and USB On-the-go 1.3.


----------



## Jajku (Jan 3, 2014)

co0led said:


> wait... it has usb otg??? i couldnt put it to work on mine..  do u have to root it first?? i didnt root mine yet...

Click to collapse




What you try to do?


----------



## jonze799 (Jan 3, 2014)

Can i install g700-u00 rom in my g700-u20? And where i can get original rom if somthing going wrong?


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi.. I have a Huawei G700-U10 phone and want to unlock the boot loader. But on the Huawei website, I am unable to find the unlock code for it. Can someone help me do that? Thanks in advance

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




jonze799 said:


> Can i install g700-u00 rom in my g700-u20? And where i can get original rom if somthing going wrong?

Click to collapse



Hi. I don't think you can since I tried it on my G10 and it did not work 

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using xda premium


----------



## Jajku (Jan 7, 2014)

androKP said:


> Hi.. I have a Huawei G700-U10 phone and want to unlock the boot loader. But on the Huawei website, I am unable to find the unlock code for it. Can someone help me do that? Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eroot unlock (Root) phone also guide and  Root CWM here   http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## co0led (Jan 7, 2014)

Jajku said:


> What you try to do?

Click to collapse



i just tried to plug a mouse with a OTG capable micro-usb -> usb female cable... didnt work 
did u do something else? did it work? what did you do? i would love to be able to use my gamepad here


----------



## MrSerbia1 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Huawei g700 heating*

Hello all...First to said sorry for my bad english.I have question.I bought this phone.Phone is really good,all works fine.My question is:My phone is heating very much when i play games...I download real racing 3 and hill climb.When i playing hill climb afther 10 minutes playing game my phone is heating very much.He is heating on back of the phone wheres write 8 mega pixel hd,if you understand me.It is normal,very much heating?My desire hd is not heating that much.If somebody can download any game and try it will be gratefull.Thanks for replies.


----------



## 1sokel (Feb 1, 2014)

hello i own a Huawei Ascend G700-U20 and looking for official rom and recovery so far i lock it always find a site that need to pay to download but i 
think must be a hoax
so if anybody have firmware or recovery with this numbers G700-U20 V100R001C00B115 CUST 185D002 please post where i can find it to download it 
thanks in advance

Mr serbia1
sometimes if you are playing demanting games all the phones get warmers sometimes phones gets as hi temperature like 60 Celsius


----------



## krishnankmurthy (Feb 12, 2014)

I managed to root and flash cwm recovery on huawei g700 u10.  Flashed Miui rom bit battery back up is not good as stock rom...


----------



## KrimsonHart (Feb 12, 2014)

krishnankmurthy said:


> I managed to root and flash cwm recovery on huawei g700 u10.  Flashed Miui rom bit battery back up is not good as stock rom...

Click to collapse



Please let me know how you did it.. i have been trying for long now... i need help :angel:


----------



## krishnankmurthy (Feb 12, 2014)

androKP said:


> Please let me know how you did it.. i have been trying for long now... i need help :angel:

Click to collapse



Pm mecur contact num


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## talvigi (Feb 25, 2014)

*AnTuTu Bench mark for Huawei G700*



co0led said:


> i got mine a few days ago and it scores 13766 on Antutu
> 
> Huawei G700-u20

Click to collapse



i have installed the antutu bench mark and calculated the same mine shown 13633 once and another time it showed 13790


----------



## amyren (Feb 27, 2014)

1sokel said:


> hello i own a Huawei Ascend G700-U20 and looking for official rom and recovery so far i lock it always find a site that need to pay to download but i
> think must be a hoax
> so if anybody have firmware or recovery with this numbers G700-U20 V100R001C00B115 CUST 185D002 please post where i can find it to download it
> thanks in advance
> ...

Click to collapse



Only firmware download for the U20 I have seen available for download is labeled
Huawei Ascend G700-U20 V100R001C00B120 Dominica Orange
You can find it here:
http://huaweidevices.ru/huawei-ascend-g700-u20/


----------



## Manelit (Mar 1, 2014)

Can i change the dpi of the stock rom? or you do not advise that?


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 2, 2014)

Just to be on safe side  
U-10   is international dual sim??
U-20   is single sim ??

gio user,
using cm7.2 for stability


----------



## GuestD0473 (Mar 4, 2014)

*56385532 1554*

Hi Guys!

Great thread and forum. I'm new to the Android system, so bear with me. I love the ecosystem so far. 

I bought me a Huawei G700-u20 which is the European edition. I tried to download Farmaroot, but the app
didn't allow the root. 

Any other app that could help me root? I would like to add custom rom kitkat 4.4 <- Is it available for 
G700-u20? 

I read in another thread that this version is having problems with back up, in case anything goes wrong. 
Correct?


----------



## 1sokel (Mar 4, 2014)

alexeliasson said:


> Hi Guys!
> I bought me a Huawei G700-u20 which is the European edition. I tried to download Farmaroot, but the app
> didn't allow the root.

Click to collapse



did you follow instruction?
allow false location at first
then install framaroot and run it in the question that is "dangerous software" click allow 
i use framaroot in mine G700-U20 and i made it 
it works like a charm
if you have any antivirus aplication unistall it and then run framaroot 
if everything fails try the method with the computer


----------



## Manelit (Mar 5, 2014)

is anyone using miui on this phone?


----------



## kyucosta (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi mates just to know theres any kitkat rom for  my phone g700 u10 and also any tutorial to flash a recovery on it? Any help its good. Newbie on huawei... Always use sony and samsung and htc phones...all diferent methods.

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using xda premium


----------



## azhar63 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Yes I need too,*



kyucosta said:


> Hi mates just to know theres any kitkat rom for  my phone g700 u10 and also any tutorial to flash a recovery on it? Any help its good. Newbie on huawei... Always use sony and samsung and htc phones...all diferent methods.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I need too. to install a working custom recovery on my g700-u10  I tried many threads but not succeeded


----------



## bvt-1 (Apr 8, 2014)

Manelit said:


> Can i change the dpi of the stock rom? or you do not advise that?

Click to collapse



+1 

Heeeelp, please 

I put in the following in build.prop, but doesnt Change:

ro.sf.lcd_density=XXX (360 for me)

But nothing happens


----------



## Manelit (Apr 8, 2014)

bvt-1 said:


> +1
> 
> Heeeelp, please
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep!! This stock ROM sucks!! Mtk6589 already as kitkat running!! We must search and ask developers to compile for g700


----------



## pongskey (May 4, 2014)

which app launcher should I download if I want to change the emotion UI to jellybean stock rom UI? I want the plain UI of android 4.2. 

Any update on this phone? Im planning to this month. Any feedback?

Thanks.


----------



## bvt-1 (May 4, 2014)

Manelit said:


> Can i change the dpi of the stock rom? or you do not advise that?

Click to collapse



I use XPosed Framework now and modul 'App Settings' ...
For any app you can change dpi 

... oOo ...


----------



## Jajku (May 8, 2014)

*ROM*

Newest stockrom always here (also HiSetup)   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm


----------



## Awais Malik (May 9, 2014)

Can You plz tell me how to fix low volume issue in Huawei G700? 

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andy4uall (May 9, 2014)

For fixing volume issue open the dialler and click on setting and then uncheck  noise reduction under advanced settings

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awais Malik (May 29, 2014)

Thanks let's hope it would work ☺?

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rhonald (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys, check this this out. It works on my device.

www.needrom.com/mobile/huawei-g700-u10-miui-v5/


----------



## jvalberca (Jun 16, 2014)

*Viper4Android*

Hey Guys, have you tried this? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223
It's an AMAZING sound mod.
I have tested it in the G700-U10 and works perfectly.

Yo can install that mod in any Android, it doesn't mind the model or brand.

The only requirement is to have it rooted, but the installation is so easy.

Regards!


----------



## stevan930 (Jun 30, 2014)

Is there any news about kitkat?


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## andy4uall (Jul 4, 2014)

stevan930 said:


> Is there any news about kitkat?

Click to collapse



No dear,  no news till date.


----------



## stevan930 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Update,maybe?*

theri is update for chinesse version of G700 i dont which version of android is included only for surely is EMUI 2.0 Is posible to use this update fot Europena version like U10 and U20  as mine.Thanks



http://www.emui.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=22


----------



## Nightmare90 (Jul 15, 2014)

*I just update the B152*



stevan930 said:


> theri is update for chinesse version of G700 i dont which version of android is included only for surely is EMUI 2.0 Is posible to use this update fot Europena version like U10 and U20  as mine.Thanks

Click to collapse



I just update the B152, nice new EMUI 2.0 however cannot root by eroot or framaroot :crying:
No ggapp installed, I just want to downgrade to B143 to be rootable

Please, Anyone helppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## jopelepoop (Jul 15, 2014)

Nightmare90 said:


> I just update the B152, nice new EMUI 2.0 however cannot root by eroot or framaroot :crying:
> No ggapp installed, I just want to downgrade to B143 to be rootable
> 
> Please, Anyone helppppppppppppppppppppp

Click to collapse



Which Android version does it have? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Nightmare90 (Jul 15, 2014)

jopelepoop said:


> Which Android version does it have? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



It's still Android 4.2.1, just new update on Emotion UI 2.0

I flashed this new rom this original recovery and now dunno how to downgrade to B143, I re-flash with the update tool but it failed

Framaroot show rooting success and SU installed but nothing happen.

Eroot also cannot show any change


----------



## qweasdzc (Jul 17, 2014)

Can anyone find a custom ROM available for the G700-U20 or anything ROM related? 
CM doesn't support it. 
Aren't there any custom ROMS at all?


----------



## plakkat (Jul 23, 2014)

Does this update work forma g700-u20???


----------



## Jajku (Aug 11, 2014)

stevan930 said:


> theri is update for chinesse version of G700 i dont which version of android is included only for surely is EMUI 2.0 Is posible to use this update fot Europena version like U10 and U20  as mine.Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.emui.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=22

Click to collapse



In link its T-version so its works G700U00 to?


----------



## stevan930 (Aug 24, 2014)

So  nothing about our G700,no update no custo roms???


----------



## stevan930 (Aug 27, 2014)

*update*

I have updated my g700 U-20 it for serbian mts network.

http://consumer.huawei.com/rs/support/downloads/index.htm


----------



## amyren (Aug 30, 2014)

stevan930 said:


> I have updated my g700 U-20 it for serbian mts network.
> 
> http://consumer.huawei.com/rs/support/downloads/index.htm

Click to collapse



Could you tell a bit more about this rom, so any non-serbian can know if they can use this rom.
Is this rom locked to any serbian network provider?
And what languages are available in this rom, is it possible to get norwegian characters?


----------



## jbbandos (Aug 31, 2014)

Any chinese speaker can contact Huawei and get them to release the GPL parts of the ROM (kernel, etc)? At least the kernel and the binary blobs would help getting the wiko firmware running on our G700 (wiko has a equivalent phone with the same SoC and 1GB RAM, and they have published the sources for 4.4.4).


----------



## plakkat (Aug 31, 2014)

*have you tried the serbian update to 4.2.2 emui 2.0??*



amyren said:


> Could you tell a bit more about this rom, so any non-serbian can know if they can use this rom.
> Is this rom locked to any serbian network provider?
> And what languages are available in this rom, is it possible to get norwegian characters?

Click to collapse



 have you tried this update??


----------



## stevan930 (Aug 31, 2014)

I tried update but nothing changed it still android 4.2.1 and the EMU is stil 1.6 version.I dont know how,because in the name of the file was 4.2.2 and emui 2.0...Sorry but  i cant say anything about update..Im think only hope to someone who is willing to mace some custom rom with kitkat if is thi possible..


----------



## Mykhailo Malega (Sep 3, 2014)

stevan930 said:


> I tried update but nothing changed it still android 4.2.1 and the EMU is stil 1.6 version.I dont know how,because in the name of the file was 4.2.2 and emui 2.0...Sorry but  i cant say anything about update..Im think only hope to someone who is willing to mace some custom rom with kitkat if is thi possible..

Click to collapse



Hi, I came across the KitKat 4.4.2 ROM for Huawei Ascend G700, I have tried to post the link, but this site doesn't allow to do it unless I have minimum 10 posts, so I'm on my wait to make 10 posts... Regards

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:39 PM ----------




Jajku said:


> Hi,my first post here.
> 
> I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Please check the rooting instructions from the Huawei manufacturer and please let us know if there are nay issues with the Huawei Ascend G700. As I can not post the URL link ( I don't have a 10 posts yet) please search in Google wi the keyword "How to root Huawei Ascend G700" Regards, Mykhailo


----------



## Mykhailo Malega (Sep 3, 2014)

qweasdzc said:


> Can anyone find a custom ROM available for the G700-U20 or anything ROM related?
> CM doesn't support it.
> Aren't there any custom ROMS at all?

Click to collapse




Have a look here: http://www.442kitkat.info/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-g700-5633.html (Upgrade/Update Huawei Ascend G700 to 4.4.2 KitKat)


----------



## stevan930 (Sep 3, 2014)

Did you flash this custom rom and if you so,how you make it?It realy kitkat?


----------



## stevan930 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mykhailo Malega said:


> Have a look here: http://www.442kitkat.info/mp3-0/huawei-ascend-g700-5633.html (Upgrade/Update Huawei Ascend G700 to 4.4.2 KitKat)

Click to collapse



IT cant be downloaded ad for surely is not kitkat rom for U-20 becasuse 2 first parts are both 47 mb and the last is 33 mb the size is to small.So im think we should wait and hope that someone developer make kitkat for our phone.


----------



## andy4uall (Sep 7, 2014)

It seems to be a fake site.. 

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyucosta (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep its fake for sure... Size of files dont match and have to complete surveys... I miss my samsung. Huawei sucks to much time to update the u10 version... This brand never again. Huge mistake i made.


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## stevan930 (Sep 14, 2014)

http://www.needrom.com/download/huawei-g700-u10-miui-v5/

I found this V5 custom rom for G700 U-10  is possible to repack for G700U-20???


----------



## Jajku (Sep 17, 2014)

*Newest HiSuite*

Its includes ROM updater/downloader.

http://consumer.huawei.com/en/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=16205

HiSuiteSetup v1.8.10.26.06

Description

update content: 
 1.Added the function of a key repair, Phone system can't start when user can repair system by HiSuite.
 2.Modified some bug about the contacts, messages, calendar and other modules.
 3.Added support for Android 4.4 system.

Supported Languages

English, Chinese, Spanish, French etc


----------



## jack1876 (Sep 17, 2014)

Manelit said:


> is anyone using miui on this phone?

Click to collapse



I used Miui.


----------



## giorgiofonzy (Sep 23, 2014)

jack1876 said:


> I used Miui.

Click to collapse



the other day did not appear over the keyboard (I had the app SwiftKey) I uninstalled and everything seemed resolved. From that day on the phone always restarts and restart the app that I uninstalled (like SwiftKey) there are more! I have TWRP and the B124! I tried everything: spflash tool. I flashed any rom from TWRP! nothing but the phone always starts with the same problems! what can I do? is there a way to reset the phone to pc?


----------



## Jajku (Sep 25, 2014)

giorgiofonzy said:


> the other day did not appear over the keyboard (I had the app SwiftKey) I uninstalled and everything seemed resolved. From that day on the phone always restarts and restart the app that I uninstalled (like SwiftKey) there are more! I have TWRP and the B124! I tried everything: spflash tool. I flashed any rom from TWRP! nothing but the phone always starts with the same problems! what can I do? is there a way to reset the phone to pc?

Click to collapse



Well if you dont known what cause problem,you can.

1.Install CWM recovery or originel ,few tools ,CWM here http://www.needrom.com/category/gapps-tools-tuto/

2.Use HiSuite for rom install but you need remove TWRP first?Newest ROM B152 English/Chinise here ,scroll down http://www.emui.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload ,HiSuite http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/


----------



## andy4uall (Sep 25, 2014)

Is this for Huawei G700 - U10 dual sim? 

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgiofonzy (Sep 25, 2014)

*cwm*

I tried to run the cmw from the mobile uncle but nothing. the start of the recovery the phone always has the TWRP. the same thing if I try to launch the recovery stock! I do not know what to do . help me


----------



## Jajku (Sep 25, 2014)

andy4uall said:


> Is this for Huawei G700 - U10 dual sim?
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You mean whole topic or ROM:s software?


----------



## Jajku (Sep 25, 2014)

giorgiofonzy said:


> I tried to run the cmw from the mobile uncle but nothing. the start of the recovery the phone always has the TWRP. the same thing if I try to launch the recovery stock! I do not know what to do . help me

Click to collapse



Here is guide for install CWM without Mobileuncletools ,i think it install new recovery when its not run in Android os.
http://www.needrom.com/download/cwm-for-mtk-platform/


----------



## andy4uall (Sep 25, 2014)

Jajku said:


> You mean whole topic or ROM:s software?

Click to collapse



I mean the ROM software 

Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Jajku (Sep 25, 2014)

andy4uall said:


> I mean the ROM software
> 
> Sent from my HM 1S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes ,that ROM is only for G700-U10 , not work other phones.


----------



## giorgiofonzy (Sep 26, 2014)

*in this link*

in the link you gave me I can not download the cwm. from where can I download?


----------



## stevan930 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Maybe kit kat*

http://www.ydss.cn/plugin.php?id=ydss_rom:index&a=post&u=379&t=513&p=1&s=1 

i found this and is maybe kitkat or some other themed custom rom...


----------



## Jajku (Sep 28, 2014)

giorgiofonzy said:


> in the link you gave me I can not download the cwm. from where can I download?

Click to collapse



1. You must be registered to site to see links.

2.Link to Huawei G700-U00 example http://www.needrom.com/download/huawei-g700-u00-frost_ua/ ,there is CWM,TWRP recoverys and easy ROM SD Card install with update.zip

3.Open main menu for Huawei so you see more choices.


----------



## Jajku (Sep 29, 2014)

stevan930 said:


> http://www.ydss.cn/plugin.php?id=ydss_rom:index&a=post&u=379&t=513&p=1&s=1
> 
> i found this and is maybe kitkat or some other themed custom rom...

Click to collapse



Btw ,where is download button for this ROM?


----------



## donfbi (Oct 10, 2014)

krishnankmurthy said:


> I managed to root and flash cwm recovery on huawei g700 u10.  Flashed Miui rom bit battery back up is not good as stock rom...

Click to collapse



Please i have huawei ascend g700 u10. i have rooted it but always brick it each time i install a CWM recovery.please let me know how you did yours and the Custom ROM u used.


----------



## eventcom (Oct 14, 2014)

Mykhailo Malega said:


> Hi, I came across the KitKat 4.4.2 ROM for Huawei Ascend G700

Click to collapse



Hm, I'm a bit confused but I know almost all of the links and I've doublechecked: Looks like there's not one 4.4.x ROM - sorry to say 

---------- Post added at 04:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




Jajku said:


> Btw ,where is download button for this ROM?

Click to collapse



You have to sign up at the "details" page
Regarding the "ROM" I'm not absolutely sure if it _is_ actually a ROM (and not just a theme). I don't speak Chinese and the translation contains something like "imitation" (in German) in title - while "Android Version" states "4.4" and "AOSP" (Android Open Source Project) which points to a ROM indeed.
Probably anyone speaking Chinese here?
The next question would be if it's completely in Chinese - would be hard to translate a complete ROM.
Unfortunately I'm a bit short in time but I definitely will investigate (i.e. try to sign up, download and examine) that further.


----------



## Jajku (Oct 21, 2014)

Its based B152 ROM and its real ROM but not 100% Kitkat ,not sure about this, but about what info translator give to me.

I try register but it not goes with translator.


----------



## GuestD0473 (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I bought this phone earlier this year. Back then a custom rom wasn't available, only a "traditional" rooting. Is there any news on this front? I would like something similar to a vanilla Android 4.4+/5.x.


----------



## navroza (Dec 28, 2014)

I think its a **** phone becouse we dont have kernel source code :crying: there are many roms for this phone avable on: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=494027 i can install g700-u00 roms on u10 its simple just install rom that you want than install modem for your phone : http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=494027&st=3800#entry29033988 if you need any help pm me or write down here i will try to help you


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## stevan930 (Jan 3, 2015)

I wanted to install AOSP rom B152 from U00 on mine U20 but cant download modem.....By the way Im on Color os rom and it is very god


----------



## navroza (Jan 4, 2015)

register on that site and you will download it


----------



## stevan930 (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried but i cant because of russian letters...i tried on few ways but it without succes..


----------



## navroza (Jan 4, 2015)

use google crome and translate it


----------



## geo78 (Jan 9, 2015)

*themes?*

Does anyone knows where i can find themes????


----------



## navroza (Jan 18, 2015)

geo78 said:


> Does anyone knows where i can find themes????

Click to collapse



What themes did you mean?


----------



## geo78 (Jan 20, 2015)

navroza said:


> What themes did you mean?

Click to collapse



from the official launcher i can choose between 5 themes only. so i am wondering where i can find more themes to install-download.
is there an inside option or i ll have to download and install theme by theme???

thanks!


----------



## navroza (Jan 20, 2015)

Google it


----------



## geo78 (Jan 21, 2015)

navroza said:


> Google it

Click to collapse



Done it. It's in chinese: whether it is theme or rom it is labeled as rom... 
is there a site or an app?


----------



## navroza (Jan 23, 2015)

http://www.emui.com/plugin.php?id=t...&model=G700&version=EMUI2.0&last_select=model


----------



## geo78 (Jan 26, 2015)

navroza said:


> http://www.emui.com/plugin.php?id=t...&model=G700&version=EMUI2.0&last_select=model

Click to collapse



I ll google translate it and try to install some. Thanks a lot


----------



## navroza (Jan 27, 2015)

geo78 said:


> I ll google translate it and try to install some. Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



No problem


----------



## navroza (Mar 1, 2015)

Found Cyanogenmod 10.2 android 4.3.1 for this device. If anyone wants it I will write down link


----------



## kyucosta (Mar 1, 2015)

Just send link. U tried for yourself? I never ever in 1 year with this phone found anything like that...


----------



## navroza (Mar 2, 2015)

kyucosta said:


> Just send link. U tried for yourself? I never ever in 1 year with this phone found anything like that...

Click to collapse



Its really cyanogenmod and really 4.3.1 android its ported from wiko stairway. It has many bugs becouse original rom is bugged also. 

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------

Rom:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B-byFAeXoLcRZFdYMzFaSklzX1U/edit

Gapps:

http://www.teamandroid.com/gapps/

Download Gapps of 4.3 android


Does not works 
Camera
Bluetooth
GPS
Dual sim
And many more


----------



## navroza (Mar 3, 2015)

navroza said:


> Its really cyanogenmod and really 4.3.1 android its ported from wiko stairway. It has many bugs becouse original rom is bugged also.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does anyone tryed that?


----------



## cambodja1985 (Mar 4, 2015)

I have u00.When HF is away from phone and get back them close Bluetooth of phone is in blue like connected., when ringing is showing that will speak through HF but actually  not.  It'sonly two short signals in HF. When turn off Bluetooth of phone it just won't back on. I need to restart and it's OK. 
Other problem- phone is in USB storage mode,  when turn it safely all pictures and videos are out of gallery. I need to move them to new directory after that get them back and voala they are in gallery... 
Any ideas how to solve these problems.  Hard reset work for few days only for Bluetooth.


----------



## cambodja1985 (Mar 11, 2015)

Any solutions?


----------



## dr.purple (Mar 12, 2015)

navroza said:


> Found Cyanogenmod 10.2 android 4.3.1 for this device. If anyone wants it I will write down link

Click to collapse



Kindly show us the link.  Thanks


----------



## navroza (Mar 12, 2015)

Shared already


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## kgian2007 (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi, I have found a cm 4.4.2 for g700 u00 from a Chinese forum.It has by default apex launcher,xposed and gravitybox in settings.When installing to g700 u10 everything seems to be working except telephony.In setting it shows me baseband version "unknown" and kernel "unavailable".By default it boots with Chinese language but you can change it through setting to English you have to go to setting and there is an icon "A". Can anyone make modifications so to work to U10 model?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/va45bg2t979i0mz/4.42 HUAWEI g700 U00.zip?dl=0


----------



## navroza (Mar 16, 2015)

kgian2007 said:


> Hi, I have found a cm 4.4.2 for g700 u00 from a Chinese forum.It has by default apex launcher,xposed and gravitybox in settings.When installing to g700 u10 everything seems to be working except telephony.In setting it shows me baseband version "unknown" and kernel "unavailable".By default it boots with Chinese language but you can change it through setting to English you have to go to setting and there is an icon "A". Can anyone make modifications so to work to U10 model?
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/va45bg2t979i0mz/4.42 HUAWEI g700 U00.zip?dl=0

Click to collapse



ro.build.version.sdk=17 Thats android 4.2.2. that is dogerom as I remember. If you still want to use that I can upload modems for you


----------



## kgian2007 (Mar 16, 2015)

navroza said:


> ro.build.version.sdk=17 Thats android 4.2.2. that is dogerom as I remember. If you still want to use that I can upload modems for you

Click to collapse



yes please


----------



## navroza (Mar 20, 2015)

kgian2007 said:


> yes please

Click to collapse



Here you go. Here are  modems for all G700 exept t00. LINK


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (Apr 28, 2015)

i would love to see a android 4.4 or 5.0 rom for the huawei ascend G700-U10


----------



## fedebyes (Apr 29, 2015)

JoepKuiphuis said:


> i would love to see a android 4.4 or 5.0 rom for the huawei ascend G700-U10

Click to collapse



Here


----------



## navroza (Apr 29, 2015)

fedebyes said:


> Here

Click to collapse



There is not any 5.0/4.4 roms.


----------



## navroza (May 2, 2015)

FINALLY Kitkat on G700 
https://mega.co.nz/#!qQxWVYDT!AxKsmSib_T3RXVPixKY5TFbG4BSRd8AbOGEzPJVIUf0
ATTENTION: Nothing works even touchscreen


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (May 4, 2015)

And that is?

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fedebyes (May 10, 2015)

navroza said:


> There is not any 5.0/4.4 roms.

Click to collapse



Huawei didn't relase any update and didn't relase any source so you will not see any rom for this smartphone, the rom linked is the best we can have, it's a fake lollipop, so you have lollipop UI but with a 4.2.1 version of android. It's ported from another phone but work smoothly


----------



## navroza (May 13, 2015)

JoepKuiphuis said:


> And that is?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Its cm11

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




fedebyes said:


> Huawei didn't relase any update and didn't relase any source so you will not see any rom for this smartphone, the rom linked is the best we can have, it's a fake lollipop, so you have lollipop UI but with a 4.2.1 version of android. It's ported from another phone but work smoothly

Click to collapse



I have runned cm 12 also but no touchscreen :crying:


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (May 20, 2015)

well pleace let me know if something interesting is happening or is something nice works with the G700-U10


----------



## navroza (May 23, 2015)

I have launcher cm11 & cm12 and touchscreen not works.


----------



## kngharv (Aug 10, 2015)

*none of them are 4.4.x*

I read Chinese.  There are a couple "high-fidelity fake 4.4.x ROM"   None of them claim that they are true 4.4.x



stevan930 said:


> http://www.ydss.cn/plugin.php?id=ydss_rom:index&a=post&u=379&t=513&p=1&s=1
> 
> i found this and is maybe kitkat or some other themed custom rom...

Click to collapse


----------



## navroza (Sep 2, 2015)

Guys I have great information 4 you! We got g700 source! download: http://emuirom123.dbankcloud.com/G700_kernel_[Android%204.2%20EMUI2.0].tar.gz.gz 
Source: 4pda


----------



## KrimsonHart (Sep 3, 2015)

*You Sir, deserve a Cookie!*



navroza said:


> Guys I have great information 4 you! We got g700 source! download: http://emuirom123.dbankcloud.com/G700_kernel_[Android%204.2%20EMUI2.0].tar.gz.gz
> Source: 4pda

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info mate  will download!! Anybody has successfully ported KitKat?


----------



## navroza (Sep 3, 2015)

Not ported yet I need to build kernel for kitkat than porting rom is not a problem


----------



## Simon G (Sep 4, 2015)

Hello guys i am new here. I come from Androidhilfe.de. 

It's to develop a custom kernel in working order a 4.4 Rome ???

The G700 kernel is sellinux not in the Config active far as I know. Since the source is free now that is even possible a Kitkat Rome to develop? Or is sellinux only in G700 but inactive in the source file. I am not familiar with it. I do not want to know whether it is now a Kitkat Rome to develop or likely

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KrimsonHart (Sep 5, 2015)

navroza said:


> Not ported yet I need to build kernel for kitkat than porting rom is not a problem

Click to collapse



I think you can use CM11 Kernel.. I really don't knw much of the Kernels  sorry, i'm trying to learn to be of some help. Web development is my stream


----------



## Simon G (Sep 5, 2015)

It would be interesting to know whether already someone working on a kernel or 4.4 Rome. Or at least one answer is whether it is possible now. Although the G700 is not as popular as other devices but hope nonetheless someone takes these old bones at hand.
Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## navroza (Sep 5, 2015)

HawkEye said:


> I think you can use CM11 Kernel.. I really don't knw much of the Kernels  sorry, i'm trying to learn to be of some help. Web development is my stream

Click to collapse



I have to build kernel first but I cant do it. Russian guy works on kernel for even 4.2 but no success yet.


----------



## I-Luc (Sep 6, 2015)

*Huawei G700 Source Kernel*

who gather kernel version 3.4.67 ?


----------



## Simon G (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry can you write in English ??

You work on a New Kernel ???

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## navroza (Sep 6, 2015)

I-Luc said:


> who gather kernel version 3.4.67 ?

Click to collapse



hey g700 theme moderator at 4pda :fingers-crossed: noone yet trying to get someone who will help us


----------



## Simon G (Sep 6, 2015)

The G700 is old and has a ancient Mt6589. I no longer believe that there is someone still makes or creates a 4.4 Rome to build. Or whether it is at all possible to the source. So far, no one has said that it is, or whether someone it work

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## I-Luc (Sep 7, 2015)

The forum 4pda kernel source for the model G700-T00, in the U00, U10 and U20 will not work!


----------



## navroza (Sep 8, 2015)

I-Luc said:


> The forum 4pda kernel source for the model G700-T00, in the U00, U10 and U20 will not work!

Click to collapse



Huh its u00 kernel my friend  http://emui.huawei.com/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=23 (translate)


----------



## Simon G (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks Navroza for find the Offical Link from EMUI

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## I-Luc (Sep 8, 2015)

Huawei confused and posted the wrong source , it uses only 1 modem 
huawei89_cmcc_jb2_md2_tdd128hspa

G700-T00 - for the Chinese market , the operator China Mobile 2 SIM card standard TD-CDMA.



```
MODEM_MODEM_MODEM_SPEC = MTK_MODEM_3G_TDSCDMA
MODEM_MODEM_AFC_VCXO_TYPE = VCXO
MODEM_MODEM_OTP_SUPPORT = FALSE
MODEM_MODEM_BAND_SUPPORT = QUAD
MODEM_MODEM_RF_MODULE = MT6168_2G_SINGLE_CUSTOM
MODEM_MODEM_UMTS_TDD128_RF_MODULE = CUSTOM_MT6168RF_UMTS_TDD_RF9810
MODEM_MODEM_VERNO = MOLY.WR8.W1301.MD.TG.MP.V6
MODEM_MODEM_BUILD = BUILD_NO
MODEM_MODEM_BRANCH = WR8.W1301.MD.TG.MP
MODEM_MODEM_PLATFORM = MT6589
MODEM_MODEM_CHIP_VER = S00
MODEM_MODEM_BOARD_VER = HUAWEI89_CMCC_JB2_MD2_BB
MODEM_MODEM_PROJECT_MAKEFILE_EXT = HUAWEI89_CMCC_JB2_MD2_TDD128HSPA_EXT
MODEM_MODEM_SPEC = MTK_MODEM_3G_TDSCDMA
MODEM_AFC_VCXO_TYPE = VCXO
MODEM_OTP_SUPPORT = FALSE
MODEM_BAND_SUPPORT = QUAD
MODEM_RF_MODULE = MT6168_2G_SINGLE_CUSTOM
MODEM_UMTS_TDD128_RF_MODULE = CUSTOM_MT6168RF_UMTS_TDD_RF9810
MODEM_VERNO = MOLY.WR8.W1301.MD.TG.MP.V6
MODEM_BUILD = BUILD_NO
MODEM_BRANCH = WR8.W1301.MD.TG.MP
MODEM_PLATFORM = MT6589
MODEM_CHIP_VER = S00
MODEM_BOARD_VER = HUAWEI89_CMCC_JB2_MD2_BB
MODEM_PROJECT_MAKEFILE_EXT = HUAWEI89_CMCC_JB2_MD2_TDD128HSPA_EXT
```

G700-U00 - for the Chinese market , the operator China Unicom  2 SIM card standard WCDMA.

 when should be :
miki89_we_jb2_md1_hspa_850_1900_2100 


At the core is not collected U00 starts . Bootloop. These sources for T00

Write Huawei's [email protected] to provide the source code for the U00


----------



## navroza (Sep 8, 2015)

I-Luc said:


> Huawei confused and posted the wrong source , it uses only 1 modem
> huawei89_cmcc_jb2_md2_tdd128hspa
> 
> G700-T00 - for the Chinese market , the operator China Mobile 2 SIM card standard TD-CDMA.
> ...

Click to collapse



DAMN huawei


----------



## Simon G (Sep 8, 2015)

Either this should be only the kernel for the T00 model. Or he was wrongly placed online. Or the U00 comes even after. Or we continued bad luck. Hab after Huawei mail you written?
Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## I-Luc (Sep 9, 2015)

HWsimon said:


> Either this should be only the kernel for the T00 model. Or he was wrongly placed online. Or the U00 comes even after. Or we continued bad luck. Hab after Huawei mail you written?
> Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U00 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




This is the source code for the kernel model T00, U00 they will not fit. It is necessary to write in support of Huawei and requesting the issue of sources.


----------



## navroza (Sep 9, 2015)

I-Luc said:


> This is the source code for the kernel model T00, U00 they will not fit. It is necessary to write in support of Huawei and requesting the issue of sources.

Click to collapse



Maybe flashing modem will work here also?


----------



## I-Luc (Sep 9, 2015)

navroza said:


> Maybe flashing modem will work here also?

Click to collapse



Bootloop turns out , modem and need a different configs differ .


----------



## navroza (Sep 9, 2015)

I-Luc said:


> Bootloop turns out , modem and need a different configs differ .

Click to collapse



I will get source for U00/10 As I've told you my friend got email from huawei with source attachment he told me that there is modems for U  00 10 20 001 :laugh:


----------



## Simon G (Sep 9, 2015)

I dont know. Does it mean that this kernel but for u00 is? Or received the correct source code from Huawei your friend ??

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## I-Luc (Sep 9, 2015)

navroza said:


> I will get source for U00/10 As I've told you my friend got email from huawei with source attachment he told me that there is modems for U  00 10 20 001 :laugh:

Click to collapse



Your friend will receive the source code for the U00 and there is a modem miki89_we_jb2_md1_hspa_850_1900_2100?
You can link to the kernel sources for the U00 / U10 and U20?
As the project is called ? miki89_we_jb2?


----------



## navroza (Sep 9, 2015)

I-Luc said:


> Your friend will receive the source code for the U00 and there is a modem miki89_we_jb2_md1_hspa_850_1900_2100?
> You can link to the kernel sources for the U00 / U10 and U20?
> As the project is called ? miki89_we_jb2?

Click to collapse



IDk he has slow connection and cant upload whole what folders you need?


----------



## Simon G (Sep 9, 2015)

Entschuldigung ,Ich verstehe garnichts mehr konkretes. 


Sorry i dont know what means here are.

Bad bad bad Google Translator and my Scool English. 

My Last Words 

I hope the Right Kernel Source is Online and a Kitkat Rom is comming soon. Finish over end



Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U00 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## I-Luc (Sep 9, 2015)

navroza said:


> IDk he has slow connection and cant upload whole what folders you need?

Click to collapse




The link to the kernel source for U10


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## navroza (Sep 10, 2015)

I-Luc said:


> The link to the kernel source for U10

Click to collapse



He got it as mail attachment so cant send link I really need to see that sources too. Its different source I think(he told me that comments are at Chinese language )


----------



## navroza (Sep 14, 2015)

I-Luc said:


> This is the source code for the kernel model T00, U00 they will not fit. It is necessary to write in support of Huawei and requesting the issue of sources.

Click to collapse



http://emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=109 check this out source for G700-U10  Thanks slfl 4pda.


----------



## Simon G (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok Buddys Good Luck for Work .

Sent from my HUAWEI G700-U10 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Simon G (Sep 17, 2015)

It would be nice if someone experienced with the kernel source !! And tells us whether it is possible to bring a Kitkat Rome on the G700. The kernel source is out. The cry then was great and now it's so quiet about anywhere

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700-U00 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoepKuiphuis (Sep 24, 2015)

So with this kernel it is posible to make for example an cyanognenmod for android 5.1 Lolipop for the huawei ascend G700-U10?

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------




navroza said:


> http://emui.huawei.com/en/plugin.php?id=hwdownload&mod=detail&mid=109 check this out source for G700-U10  Thanks slfl 4pda.

Click to collapse



so no it is possible that there will be a rom with 4.4 or 5.1?


----------



## Simon G (Sep 24, 2015)

Never 5.1 but 4.4.2 or 4.4.4. I think the Problem is by ART in 5.1 . 5.1 in Mt 6582 but never in the Old mt6589.

Since no one is reported whether working on the kernel neither 4pda yet here I am assuming that there is probably no power or no interest there. The uncertainty whether now is a 4.4 or not annoying

Sent from my HUAWEI G700 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## navroza (Sep 30, 2015)

JoepKuiphuis said:


> So with this kernel it is posible to make for example an cyanognenmod for android 5.1 Lolipop for the huawei ascend G700-U10?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its possible to be a rom with 4.4 or 5.0.1.
5.1 is not ported on mt6589 yet


----------



## Simon G (Sep 30, 2015)

Thats what i mean .On Old Mt6589 gives never 5.0. Porting Kitkat on g700 is very difficult. I dont believe to 100% Daily Use 4.4 for Huawei g700. Guys buy a new Phone or put it in the trash

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## navroza (Oct 9, 2015)

Checkout MIUI v7 (4.4.X) for G700! camera and some functions not work atm but will be fixed! http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=494027&view=findpost&p=43562744


----------



## arturbuyan (Oct 14, 2015)

Check post from my kernel...
I build new with fix camera


----------



## Manczyslaw (Oct 14, 2015)

arturbuyan said:


> Check post from my kernel...
> I build new with fix camera

Click to collapse



 I cant download from 4pda (cant make an account) can anyone upload the kernel? I think it should be nice to upload the kernels on xda too.


----------



## navroza (Oct 15, 2015)

arturbuyan said:


> Check post from my kernel...
> I build new with fix camera

Click to collapse



yep know why you dont answer in QMS at 4pda?


----------



## Simon G (Oct 20, 2015)

When the Kernel are Updated can you Post him on XDA?? For all Users are Great. The Users can Download the Kernel from 4pda just Register on 4pda. Thats Bad.

Can you Post the Updates from Kernel Navroza.??

 Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700-U10 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums


----------



## wildheart91 (Oct 22, 2015)

hi i'm new  (sorry for bad english, i'm italian)  anyway....in german forum they are uploaded the kernel g700 for MIUI7  and AOSP 4.4.2
site: "android-hilfe.de"   g700 section
in that forum you can find all necessary. i would like to share with you guys the link of post but i'am new and xda don't share link with you 

(sorry again for bad english)

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 PM ----------

here all necessary:

h t t p : / / w w w . a n d r o i d - h i l f e . d e / t h e m a / m i u i - 7 - 5 - 8 - 2 7 - b e t a - 4 - 4 - 2 . 7 2 4 8 0 5 / 

unite the space of link

at the end of post you can find the latest kernel with camera fix


----------



## arturbuyan (Oct 26, 2015)

I uploaded new M18 kernel...
That fix accelerometr


----------



## Simon G (Oct 27, 2015)

I have M19 here

https://mega.nz/#!i4xWwKhZ!DVKJoLKOHQl-2LzV473Mll246v8zTLdzUT15nk2yFsk

 Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700-U10 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums


Miui.su 5.11.1G610 4.4.2

https://yadi.sk/d/UtTmDrw-kDFqw

!!!Kernel M20 comming soon!!!

First flash Rom and direct the Kernel after flash Rom.


----------



## goghard (Nov 16, 2015)

*Help*

Hi guys, i'm new in this forum. Please, could someone help me for the next little problem? I've updated stock rom 115 with the stock 126 (with the file updata.app). This is a "good" stock rom, but some apps doesn't go, some as "Here Maps" and "Tom Tom Go"; it gives me an error and doesn't connect to the server. I would like to return to 115 stock rom. I've tried with the same metod updata.app, but doesn't work. Could someone help me?


----------



## Simon G (Nov 19, 2015)

goghard said:


> Hi guys, i'm new in this forum. Please, could someone help me for the next little problem? I've updated stock rom 115 with the stock 126 (with the file updata.app). This is a "good" stock rom, but some apps doesn't go, some as "Here Maps" and "Tom Tom Go"; it gives me an error and doesn't connect to the server. I would like to return to 115 stock rom. I've tried with the same metod updata.app, but doesn't work. Could someone help me?

Click to collapse




You can extract recovery.img from b115 with huawei update extractor. Then you install flashify gives root and flash the recovery.ing with flashify. After this you can dload b115. 
Here is the recovery img from b115

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-byFAeXoLcRZ0RvU0tzbDhJejQ/view?usp=docslist_api

Here is the app flashify

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-byFAeXoLcRWlRJWGw2cVU0d1k/view?usp=docslist_api

Root is important for this work.

 Gesendet von meinem Huawei G700 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums

B115 is not in verlist from update.app b126 this is the Problem why update or downgrade fail from 126 back to115


Or you can flash with cwm or twrp this Build 124 Portugal Zip. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-byFAeXoLcRY1ladE0zNHlXVFE/view?usp=docslist_api


----------



## goghard (Nov 21, 2015)

HWsimon said:


> You can extract recovery.img from b115 with huawei update extractor. Then you install flashify gives root and flash the recovery.ing with flashify. After this you can dload b115.
> Here is the recovery img from b115
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-byFAeXoLcRZ0RvU0tzbDhJejQ/view?usp=docslist_api
> ...

Click to collapse



Many thanks, i will try asap!


----------



## goghard (Nov 23, 2015)

HWsimon many many many thanks, yesterday i've tried the procedure you told me and i've solved the problem very quikly. Thanks again.


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## Simon G (Nov 24, 2015)

No Problem. We are Herr for helping by all of Bugs and Problems from A-Z[emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.ak (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I am using G700-U10 with custom ROM EMUI2.0 with CWM recovery.
Now I want to go back to stock ROM.
I have already downloaded B126 stock ROM. But the problem is I cant flash it from CWM recovery.
I tried to change recovery.img using SP flashtool but no luck.
Please help me........
Also B126 is the latest stock for G700-U10???


----------



## Simon G (Dec 28, 2015)

You Download the Huawei Update Extractor.
Then Open him.
On Top in Extractor you Set G700.

Then you Navigate to Update.app B126.

Right Click on recovery.img and extract select.

You Download the App Flashify.

Then you Paste the recovery.img b126 in your SD Card.

Start Flashify Grant Root.
Recovery.img
Choose a file
Navigate to recovery.img B126 in your SD Card.

Then you type in yup.
Flashing.


Then you Paste dload from B126 on SD Card.

Power Off Phone.

Vol+Vol-Power and your Build begin installed.

!!!!!Dload just with Stock Recovery not with Customrecovery.!!!





Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## j.ak (Dec 28, 2015)

HWsimon said:


> You Download the Huawei Update Extractor.
> Then Open him.
> On Top in Extractor you Set G700.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot Bro.
You are the Champ.....
Very nice step by step instructions.
It worked like a charm.....


----------



## Simon G (Dec 28, 2015)

No Problem by all of Bugs and Problems every ask me

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## alnasq (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi .. 
i have problem on device every time if i try to call the gps turns on automatically 

please help 

thanx


----------



## Simon G (Jan 12, 2016)

My phone always says no connection to the camera. And the gallery displays no images. So it does not matter which build only with the original firmware. The other Rome is the gallery but the camera does not work often. What can it be that the camera is not even time

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sunycabletv (Jan 15, 2016)

*G700 Open Source(G700-U00&U10&U20, Android 4.2, EMUI2.0，kernel .tar.gz*

G700 Open Source(G700-U00&U10&U20, Android 4.2, EMUI2.0，kernel .tar.gz   
Dear Friends,
I have downloaded above file from Huawei official website for my G700 mobile.
Kindly send me step by step installation process. 

Thanks,


----------



## dinoware (Jan 28, 2016)

That is not an update, but the kernel/info to make possible to for example put Android v5

Any developer kindly can help G700 users to get a recent updated android version? many thanks


----------



## arturbuyan (Mar 4, 2016)

OMG! In this phone, core support max 4.4 android... With my kernel. Check 4pda.


----------



## Simon G (Mar 8, 2016)

Android 5.0 does never Work on Huawei 700 really
. The Mt6589 is to Old for working Lollipop. You can Believe that never never never. 4.4.2 -4 is so much Difficult.


----------



## eventcom (Jun 20, 2016)

*[HUAWEI_G700][ROM]LolliKat_V4*

I'd like to pull this to front again for those still looking for custom ROMs as there is still some development for the phone.

Two weeks ago I accidentially stumbled across a bunch of new ROM ports for the G700. It took me some time to gather useful information about those but in the end, after reading a lot, asking people who speak Russian, used Google Translate for Italian posts and a little testing I'm running a Kitkat ROM on my G700 and it's running smoother and more stable than stock. 

So I thought I should share my findings - what I already did in a German forum but wanted to post this here as well.

User blackrebel of the Italian Androidiani forum ported around 6 different Kitkat ROMs for the device. He's the developer of a new kernel for the G700 as well (if Im correct all ports use this kernel).

Those ROMs can't be compared with former ported ROMs for the G700. 


Clean localization (without Russian or Chinese remains)
no bugs like battery drain, not working system apps or settings etc. 
Working & bug-free Dual-SIM
Working & bug-free external and internal SD card 
A bunch of settings and fine tuning (kernel, too) 
Engineer Mode 
Xposed Framework 
etc.

I ran the AOSP 4.4.4 Stable V2 before. It wasn't bad but it's a bit sparse with possibilities regarding settings and customization and - like most of the 4.4x G700-ROMs of 4PDA - there's a battery drain bug.

I've tested 2 of blackrebel's ports and I'm running "LolliKat_V4" now. As the name suggests, it's a Lollipop style ROM (but no heavy, blinky animations) and it installs and runs like a charm.

Disclaimer: I'm only reporting here what I did myself - your mileage may vary, no warranty that this works for you. Furthermore, if you have any questions I'll try to respond but you should be aware that I probably can't help. 
WARNING: You may break your phone and lose all your data - so make a complete backup first!

Important: There's a simple method to avoid loss of your phone's IMEI when flashing a new ROM (taken from the Androidiani forum) which I strongly suggest to follow (so I've included it into the description - if you know what you're doing feel free to do it your way).

*Requirements:*

Custom recovery (Clockworkmod or TWRP)
Packing app (7zip, WinRAR, ...)

*Installation*:

To avoid IMEI loss download this file 
Extract it (with all paths)
Copy the file /system/etc/firmware/modem.img of your old/current ROM
to /system/etc/firmware of the extracted files
Rename modem.img to modem_1_3g_n.img
Copy the same file to the same location so you end up with 2 files in the directory
*modem.img* and *modem_1_3g_n.img*
Copy the contents of the directory 
/system/etc/MDDB (your old/current ROM)
to /system/etc/MDDB of the extracted files
Pack the file again
Download the ROM here
Copy both, the ROM and the modem ZIP file into the root of your SD card
Boot into recovery
"Wipe all User Data/Factory Reset" or "Wipe data" (depending on your recovery), "Wipe Dalvik-Cache"
"Install from ZIP"
Choose ROM file and install
"Install from ZIP" again
Choose installazione_modem.zip and install
Reboot
Enjoy!

I'm running the ROM for a week now and I'm pretty much satisfied.

Feel free to try the other ROMs of the author/dev/porter - I expect those to be of the same quality - but that's just guessing:

[HUAWEI G700][ROM]AOSP 4.4.2 by blackrebel (I did test that one - found it to sparse)
GidKat_Ultimate_Art_Edition_Dolby_Multi_V2
Alice Project reborn v8.4
Android L (has little to nothing to do with Lollipop)
StayOS v3


----------



## joostm8 (Jul 11, 2016)

eventcom said:


> I'd like to pull this to front again for those still looking for custom ROMs as there is still some development for the phone.
> 
> Two weeks ago I accidentially stumbled across a bunch of new ROM ports for the G700. It took me some time to gather useful information about those but in the end, after reading a lot, asking people who speak Russian, used Google Translate for Italian posts and a little testing I'm running a Kitkat ROM on my G700 and it's running smoother and more stable than stock.

Click to collapse



Hi there, this is my first post on xda-developers, and I just wanted to thank you so much for bringing attention to this ROM. It works marvelously, and I can finally enoy KitKat on my G700. It should be fine for a couple more years now that 4.4 seems to become the new minimum for recent apps. I just want to bring one detail into attention, and share a small workaround: when I started my phone, the led buttons seemed to work inverted, as in they are off when the screen is on, and are on when the screen is off.

The easy fix is:
>settings
>Lollikat settings
>Tools and more
>Keypad light
>Check "Lock on backlight" and "only when screen on"

The settings stick until the next restart.

In any case, thank you very much eventcom for linking this ROM, I'm going to enoy some more KitKat


----------



## Agrarian2626 (Sep 15, 2016)

I want to upgrade my huawei ascend G700-u10 from EMUI 1.6 to EMUI 2.0 . Kindly tell me the procedure briefly.


----------



## Simon G (Sep 15, 2016)

You download the Update.app from B143 China.
Then you need Huawei Update Extractor for extract the recovery.img from update.app of b143.

Then you save imei with Mobile Uncle .
Then you save imei/nvram with Mtk droidtool

Then you Flash recovery from b143 with flashify app.
Then you dload the b143.

BOOT UP the B143 Imei lost and Pin Ask.
Then you restore imei nvram with  Mtk droidtool
Booting up B143 typing pin for Sim. 
Then you restore imei with mobile Uncle tool.

Now you unroot device for Official Update from Huawei to Emui 2.0. Is Update ready then you flash gapps for 4.2.1.
And feel fine.


This is the Hard procedure.

Better is you dload the B115 then you flash twrp 2.5.0.0 and after this you Download the B152 or B153 from Needrom with prerooted and Emui 2.0. READY.

For Detailed procedur you can read any Threads on android-hilfe.de from me.

But Save Imeis with Mobile Uncle Tool and Mtk Droidtool is very important . Flash Roms from or dload Firmwares from China Channel is dangerous for imei nvram. Dload from another channel works only the Build is listed in verlist on Uodate.app or extract recovery from Update.app when not in verlist list


Here you can look for you Rom 

http://www.needrom.com/category/huawei/serial-g/g700/


Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z mit Tapatalk


----------



## modsupremo (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks very much for sharing you find. I will try my best to follow your instructions so good luck to me!


----------



## dato94 (Dec 22, 2016)

hi guys, i flashed my G700 with SPFlashTool and now it works perfectly. (it was bricked) but now i want to install a custom ROM and for that i need to "SDupgrade it" but it fails:

Entry SD upgrade
verify:get next module_head failed
error: partation verify is failed
update /sdcard/dload/update.app failed

can you help me with that? :/


----------



## dsorrow1 (Jun 9, 2019)

*help*

hello i need stable firmware... i try many firmwares but many not worket..latest color os working but sensor lagged...and have bugs...please help.


----------



## phaleg (Aug 16, 2021)

eventcom said:


> *[HUAWEI_G700][ROM]LolliKat_V4*
> 
> I'd like to pull this to front again for those still looking for custom ROMs as there is still some development for the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your tutorial, this is very nice!
I have a question and I hope you may have time to reply.
The step to flash back to stock, is it compulsory also if I am anready running the latest stock for u10?

Last one is, is there a stable 4.4.4 for this one today?

*EDIT: I share to help others*

I rooted with Kingroot , because Framaroot did not work on mine
I installed CWM with this tutorial
I made a backup of the IMEI but I could not import it back (maybe because I have CWM instead of TWRP)
I installed KK 4.4.4 and the phone seems to work 

Is there any TWRP that is newer than that CWM please?


----------



## eventcom (Aug 22, 2021)

phaleg said:


> Thanks for your tutorial, this is very nice!

Click to collapse



Hi, nice to see there's still some activity with the G700 



phaleg said:


> I have a question and I hope you may have time to reply.
> The step to flash back to stock, is it compulsory also if I am anready running the latest stock for u10?
> 
> Last one is, is there a stable 4.4.4 for this one today?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I don't have any time anymore for phone hacking. My current device isn't even rooted. So, I have no idea if there's a stable 4.4.4 (or even 5.x) out there. I'm not sure about flashing back stock, either.



phaleg said:


> *EDIT: I share to help others*
> 
> I rooted with Kingroot , because Framaroot did not work on mine
> I installed CWM with this tutorial
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't exactly remember what I've used to root mine. About the recovery I'm relatively sure that I installed CWM as well (I think I even remember that tutorial).
I don't have a clue regarding the IMEI - I _believe _mine either stuck or it worked for me, as out of my head I didn't have to restore anything.

...and yay - Lineage OS on the G700! I guess I would've killed someone to have that back then 

Sorry that I can't be of more help here


----------



## Jajku (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi,my first post here.

I bue Huawei Ascend G700-U00 ,android:4.2.1:JELLY_BEAN_MR1:SDK=17 ,Emotion UI 1.6 ,kernel version 3.4.5but no Google play installed.

I try several  packeds Google play versions 4.1.10,4.2.3,4.2.9 etc.Google play store is installed but when i sart using it it comes up 1 second and then gone.

Also i try install different versions GApps ,swiping cache and factory reset format,but getting error message installation aborted.

Can somebod tell me what GApps version i need , if phone need be rooted can you tell where i can download rooting program because now got only App center
---------------------

1.Phone specs/support http://www.huaweidevice.co.in/huawei-ascend-G700
 Manuals http://consumer.huawei.com/en/mobile-phones/support/manuals/g700-en.htm

 2.Support if you want install new ROM manually   http://consumer.huawei.com/cn/mobile-phones/support/downloads/g700-u00.htm
http://zh.ui.vmall.com/emotiondownload.php?type=G700-U00

 3.HiSuite PC-Phone software http://consumer.huawei.com/minisite/HiSuite_en/

 4.Huaweis own market in PC screen http://app.vmall.com/

 5.Custom ROM http://www.needrom.com/ http://en.miui.com/thread-2651-1-1.html

6.Root http://androidxda.com/root-huawei-ascend-g700

 7.Root ,CWM ,Google play ,guide and installpack here 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2412017


----------



## phaleg (Aug 23, 2021)

in the end, for me the sequence I posted above worked, without need to put stock back first (I was on latest stock already), and also the IMEI backup I created, is not possible to restore, but hopefully IMEI is still there

I could still use a newer TWRP to replace CWM


----------

